# Nebo Red Line



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 13, 2011)

Nebo has a LED light out called a red line that is the bomb It only uses three AAA batteries,but it has a convex lens that really concentrates the beam. I had a couple deer cross the road in front of me the other night and went at least 100yds across a cotton field before stopping. That little Nebo lit em up! It sells for around $25,and is worth every cent.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have one ..... awesome light!!!


----------



## joedublin (Jul 24, 2011)

Where can I find this light...Cabela's...Redhead....where?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jul 29, 2011)

Got mine at a local hardware store, most of them around here are selling LED lights.


----------



## bonafide (Aug 3, 2011)

You can get em on ebay.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 4, 2011)

nice little light, I bought one for my wife to keep in the cup holder.  Some of them have "teeth" on the lens frame for personal protection...one quick jab in the face and some perpetrator is going to loose a lot of blood real quick....


----------



## Foster (Aug 12, 2011)

Best light for the price that I know of. 220 lumens with an adjustable beam, magnetic back, and glow in the dark 4 setting on/off button. Put me in the guy gift hall of fame last Christmas. Check your local ACE.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Aug 12, 2011)

i got one about a month ago and love it also got the blue line model it runs on one aa batt and is realy bright


----------



## pinehtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Great light


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought one to use at work and a coworker bought one. His broke because the red line(ring) is plastic. The plastic ring is threaded on both ends. It screws into the flashlight and then the end piece screws into the plastic piece. The red plastic threads are very thin. I wish they would have made the red plastic ring out of metal. They could have inserted a red plastic ring into the metal piece to get the Redline effect. Other than that the light is very bright. I wouldn't want to rely on it in a tactical situation. I know it's a cheap light, just wish it didn't have the plastic ring. My co worker glued his together like this review:

Over time the plastic parts on the light will start to break down though. Mainly the "blueline" starts to crack and eventually the plastic threads break off entirely. I was able to fix it by glueing the lens and front to the plastic.

Another review on the breakage problem:
I received this as a gift. and it looks nice, and is bright, but what ever you do don't drop it. I dropped it once onto a linoleum floor, and the red plastic ring at the front broke and the lens fell off making the light useless.. I've always used, and will continue to use my trusty mini mag light LED. I can't count how many times it has been dropped on cement and still works fine.


----------



## hunt n duck (Feb 12, 2014)

I have one and I love it. Super bright. They also make a small work light that is great . It's called the Larry Light.





They have a lot of products that I would like to try.
https://www.nebotools.com/cat.php?page_item=100000&cid=16


----------



## blues brother (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a redline. But carry my terralux lightstar 100 every day.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2014)

blues brother said:


> I have a redline. But carry my terralux lightstar 100 every day.



Is this the one you are talking about? It get's very good reviews. Is it small enough to carry in your pocket?

http://www.amazon.com/TerraLUX-TLF-...726412&sr=8-1&keywords=terralux+lightstar+100


----------



## blues brother (Mar 2, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Is this the one you are talking about? It get's very good reviews. Is it small enough to carry in your pocket?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TerraLUX-TLF-...726412&sr=8-1&keywords=terralux+lightstar+100



Yes sir, Thats the one. About 4" long and a hair over 1" in diameter. I work at Clorox and there are alot of places in the plant that are not well lit. So I have carried this little light in a side pocket on my carpenter jeans for almost two years. I have dropped it onto concrete several times and once from about 10 foot here in the plant...thought it was a gonner for sure that day. Also ran it through the wash cycle(got it out before the rinse cycle) about 2 weeks ago. No moisture inside at all! 
Its still just as bright as ever. I have a spare in my bug out bag that I carry every day to work. Got to check it in a minute...have not used it in over 6 months.
I think I paid 24 or 25 bucks for mine. 
Good light. I would buy another without any hesitation.


----------

